# String and cable length for Mathews TRX38 and TRX40



## Simon223 (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi

Does anybody have the length for string and cables for the Mathews TRX38 and TRX40? I will build it with X99 .... 

Thank you

Simon


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Here's the TRX40

Serving lengths for the string;
0-17 5/8
31-35
26-28
0-17 5/8
Speed buttons same at each end, measured to the top of the first nock set
385mm x 2
412mm x 6

Measured from right to left for the top two and left to right for the bottom two with to top loop at the right.
The string length I have used is 66 1/4 although the factory length is noted as being 66 1/2. The three TRX 40's I have done have all had 66 1/4" strings on them.
Perhaps someone else can shed some light on this.

Buss
46 7/8
0-8 1/8, cam end
15-26 1/8, from cam end
7-12 from AVS end


----------

